# June Photography Competition: Movement



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks all for the votes last month, had a shortlist of possible themes this month, some more creative than others, but most had been done before in some form - I am not sure this has.

The theme is Movement

Again, plenty of interpretations if you use your imagination - does not _have_ to be literal.

Again, Dictionary.com: lots of definitions

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by 30th June at 23:59:59 - only the black pit of nothingness remains for entries posted after this.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
* Have fun

Voting:

* Starts on 1st July and ends on 3rd July
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Thumbs are here


----------



## hiccup (Jun 4, 2008)

Interesting theme. Just hope it doesn't rain all month so I can get outside and take some pictures.


----------



## idioteque (Jun 4, 2008)

Entry 1: Wings

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b35/sophstixx/CIMG0916.jpg?t=1212593972

An old one, but I can't take any new photos until my replacement camera battery arrives


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 4, 2008)

Is it ok to enter a picture that was in a previous competition?


----------



## hiccup (Jun 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Is it ok to enter a picture that was in a previous competition?



Yup.


----------



## alef (Jun 4, 2008)

Good theme, expecting to see a fair amount of blur...


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2008)

1 - Chasing Shadows

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3181/2551750668_203c855a51_o.jpg

2 - The Birds

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/2551750664_4fea14cba2_o.jpg


----------



## alef (Jun 4, 2008)

Most of my photos are distinctly static, but this one captures movement:

1. Swings


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2008)

Thumbs


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah! nice open theme this- good choice tom.

1st entry: run child

taken last summer so i'm going to try cook up some new stuff now...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 5, 2008)

Right - bit of an oldie from me as well. This is

*1. Before the Rain*

http://cache.virtualtourist.com/3141638-The_Blue_Mosque_Istanbul_before_the_rain-Istanbul.jpg


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 5, 2008)

Thumbs updated


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> 2 - The Birds
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/2551750664_4fea14cba2_o.jpg



Really love that one


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Intent I

2. Step

3. He Hunts


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 5, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Really love that one



Thanks 

It was taken at Mistley harbour in north Essex.


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2008)

1) Stop.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 5, 2008)

3 - Insanity

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3259/2553289451_4739bb8cc2_o.jpg


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 5, 2008)

firky said:


> 1) Stop.



Absolute class.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 5, 2008)

firky said:


> 1) Stop.



Is that somewhere in Northumberland?


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Christmas


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2008)

cheers tom 



stowpirate said:


> Is that somewhere in Northumberland?



Yeah, Thrunton Woods.

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/website/...csByKey/EnglandNorthumberlandRothburyThrunton


----------



## alef (Jun 5, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> yeah! nice open theme this- good choice tom.
> 
> 1st entry: run child
> 
> taken last summer so i'm going to try cook up some new stuff now...



That's a great shot.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Shoes off if you hate the mackems!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Platform 9


----------



## brix (Jun 6, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> 1. Platform 9



Lovely


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is my first entry:

A Walk On The Welding Side


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are the thumbnails...


----------



## LadyLDN (Jun 6, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> 2 - The Birds
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/2551750664_4fea14cba2_o.jpg



Really like this one!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 6, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Here are the thumbnails...



*Warning*:  mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) in */home/hrhzhjdo/public_html/gallery2/lib/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php* on line *348*
*Error*

Error  (ERROR_STORAGE_FAILURE) : 
*in* modules/core/classes/GalleryStorage.class *at line* 229 (gallerycoreapi::error)
*in* modules/core/classes/GalleryStorage.class *at line* 449 (mysqlstorage::_getconnection)
*in* modules/core/classes/Gallery.class *at line* 223 (mysqlstorage::search)
*in* modules/core/classes/helpers/GalleryFileSystemEntityHelper_simple.class *at line* 112 (gallery::search)
*in* modules/core/classes/GalleryCoreApi.class *at line* 1942 (galleryfilesystementityhelper_simple::fetchchildidbypathcomponent)
*in* modules/core/classes/helpers/GalleryFileSystemEntityHelper_simple.class *at line* 64 (gallerycoreapi::fetchchildidbypathcomponent)
*in* modules/core/classes/GalleryCoreApi.class *at line* 1885 (galleryfilesystementityhelper_simple::fetchitemidbypath)
*in* modules/rewrite/classes/RewriteSimpleHelper.class *at line* 50 (gallerycoreapi::fetchitemidbypath)
*in* ??? *at line* 0 (rewritesimplehelper::loaditemidfrompath)
*in* modules/rewrite/classes/RewriteUrlGenerator.class *at line* 98
*in* modules/rewrite/classes/parsers/modrewrite/ModRewriteUrlGenerator.class *at line* 50 (modrewriteurlgenerator::_onload)
*in* init.inc *at line* 113 (modrewriteurlgenerator::init)
*in* main.php *at line* 73


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 7, 2008)

Refused - thumbs are still working for me..anyone else having this problem?

Here's my first entry - the only old one I am going to enter this month. Entered the shot I took a couple of seconds before this a few months ago for the 'free' theme. 

Iceland's Children


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2008)

It seems to be ok now, I was getting the same error as Refused last night.


----------



## mort (Jun 7, 2008)

First entry this month (excellent theme)

1.  Blue Eye


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 7, 2008)

1. Going


----------



## samk (Jun 7, 2008)

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j233/watchingmachine/carblur055.jpg


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2008)

Ghost rider in my eye

RIP Smudge.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 11, 2008)

Thumbnails Updated


----------



## alef (Jun 11, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> 1. Platform 9



I like the contrast of the guy standing still on the platform.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 11, 2008)

1. Kiss Chase

2. My ball lads

3. Dancing Girl


----------



## boha (Jun 11, 2008)

quick...to the beach


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2008)

My first ever entry, took this a month or so ago, could've been better.

Berm blur


----------



## e19896 (Jun 13, 2008)

run gizmo run

still life into movement

still life into movement part 2



> Again, plenty of interpretations if you use your imagination - does not have to be literal.



So with this in mind, the following images was taken 

run gizmo run is as it seen

still life into movement on the shore of Morehall, upon a summers day..

still life into movement part 2 is about the movement ie curves of the land, the sky above and the feeling it it is all simply going to one side..


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 13, 2008)

Part2 said:


> My first ever entry, took this a month or so ago, could've been better.
> 
> Berm blur



Cracking pan.


----------



## Nina (Jun 13, 2008)

e19896 said:


> run gizmo run
> 
> 
> I love his shadow - for a short moment it looked like the shadow of another animal....really nice


----------



## Nina (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm really enjoying the entries so far this month - I could vote for three already, easily


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 13, 2008)

Ghost in the house


----------



## b.young (Jun 16, 2008)

*great category....*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15247505@N07/2582870049/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15247505@N07/2582870053/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15247505@N07/2582870057/in/photostream/

blue heat: cross processed
other two standard shots with shutters around 1/15 sec

b.young


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 16, 2008)

b.young said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/15247505@N07/2582870049/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/15247505@N07/2582870053/in/photostream/
> 
> ...




All three really interesting, especially like the first.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 17, 2008)

Car, walk, bus

(contrast boosted)


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 17, 2008)

Ugly Duckling: http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2525630546/sizes/l/


----------



## ill-informed (Jun 19, 2008)

Bee


----------



## Valve (Jun 19, 2008)

Untitled


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 19, 2008)

You need hands
http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q250/Lisarocket_photo/Movement/MistysBigAdventure8LisaRocketPhotog.jpg

Freaky Dancing
http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q250/Lisarocket_photo/Movement/DSCF5780.jpg

Hula Hoop
http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q250/Lisarocket_photo/Movement/DSCF6376.jpg


----------



## blueplume (Jun 19, 2008)

ill-informed said:


> Bee



wow, very-very nice, it ever looks to wear glasses


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 19, 2008)

Thumbs updated....hope I didn't miss any.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 19, 2008)

i never normally enter these but always enjoy them

here is one from me

carnival

http://k53.pbase.com/o6/57/743757/1/84589430.pFzhFlaP.IMG_76238.jpg


----------



## ill-informed (Jun 19, 2008)

blueplume said:


> wow, very-very nice, it ever looks to wear glasses


Thanks, i took it yesterday on my allotment.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jun 22, 2008)

second entry: dread rush

taken in studio at college last week.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2008)

2. Wharnley Burn


----------



## zoltan (Jun 23, 2008)

firky said:


> 1) Stop.


fuck me

thats good


----------



## chico enrico (Jun 23, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> second entry: dread rush
> 
> taken in studio at college last week.



i hope you had a large drum of anti-insecticide spray to hand


----------



## chico enrico (Jun 23, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Ghost in the house



nice house. my flat in Edinburgh used to have those two shades on the walls. canary yellow and cyan, if i remember correctly.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 23, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Thumbs updated....hope I didn't miss any.



I reordered the thumbs into alphabetical order. Let me know if you want a hand doing the thumbs, am happy to help.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 23, 2008)

hiccup said:


> I reordered the thumbs into alphabetical order. Let me know if you want a hand doing the thumbs, am happy to help.



Thanks hiccup, sure help gratefully recieved, somtimes it can be a few days between when I get a chance to update them.


----------



## Rollem (Jun 24, 2008)

and binging the quality level back to basics, i am gonn enter this month! 

here's one from me... dizzy

and another  past the post

last spin


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2008)

zoltan69 said:


> fuck me
> 
> thats good


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> nice house. my flat in Edinburgh used to have those two shades on the walls. canary yellow and cyan, if i remember correctly.


cheers  as for colours, the yellow is good but the blue in the hallway was a mistake, makes an already dark place darker.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 24, 2008)

My second entry:-

Loz Jones


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Road

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_4902.jpg


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> second entry: dread rush
> 
> taken in studio at college last week.




I liked this, but on closer inspection... 

Is that a penis adorned with brightly coloured cloth and feathers?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2008)

3. Tango


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 26, 2008)

My second one

Water and Sky 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3202/2612781049_452a31df49_b.jpg


----------



## samk (Jun 27, 2008)

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j233/watchingmachine/pigeonfliesoffh009crop.jpg
there can only be one...


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 28, 2008)

Thumbs


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 28, 2008)

Last entry: Exit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2008)

My third entry

*Flame on!*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3093/2621461626_bd90e439d2.jpg


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 29, 2008)

Hold On Tight!!!!


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 30, 2008)

2nd Entry 

Le Tour


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 30, 2008)

Final Entry 

When the Tide Turns

Coastal swimmer at Clevedon in Somerset on a really stormy day...the waves were coming over the sea wall later in the evening. The guy contemplated for about 5 minutes without moving, then came back, got changed and went home. Took this on a compact so adjusted the curves slightly (and converted to B&W) to balance the exposure, bit rushed though to get the entry in. Will have another go sometime soon.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 30, 2008)

not_fast_enuff_fkkr
_
shot_ this evenin' .


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jul 1, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Final Entry
> 
> When the Tide Turns



damn tom, that's one hell of a cool photo. The kind of shot that belongs on the cover of an ECM jazz CD.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2008)

Arg, July already. I meant to take more piccies. Ahh well.

Cheers for thumbnail duty mr craggs.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks soulfluxzero, it was nice of the guy to stand (relatively) still for the longer exposure...

Final Thumbs...


----------



## e19896 (Jul 1, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Final Entry
> 
> When the Tide Turns
> 
> Coastal swimmer at Clevedon in Somerset on a really stormy day...the waves were coming over the sea wall later in the evening. The guy contemplated for about 5 minutes without moving, then came back, got changed and went home. Took this on a compact so adjusted the curves slightly (and converted to B&W) to balance the exposure, bit rushed though to get the entry in. Will have another go sometime soon.



well i aint going to win then?


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jul 1, 2008)

so there goes june...

votes:
1. b.young - after dark phone call
the more I look at this shot the more i like it. very cinematic and nice juxtaposition created entirely by the movement between shifty character and bright phone booth. The muted colours are awesome too. Well captured.
2. tom_craggs - When the Tide Turns
strong, atmospheric photo, the motion of the waves against the still subject works fantastically well and asks all sorts of questions. it's technically very well executed too; excellent control of shutter speed.
3. firky - Stop
really nice frozen action, makes a change from blurs and stands out against the great location.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 1, 2008)

1. firky - Stop
2. neonwilderness - Platform 9
3. soulfluxzero - run child

Loads of good ones as ever; also loved Part2 - Berm blur, Paulie Tandoori - Hold On Tight!!!!, Refused as fuck - Ugly Ducking, stowpirate - Insanity, tom_craggs - When the Tide Turns, Vintage Paw - Intent I


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 1, 2008)

1: Firky - Stop
2: soulfluxzero - run child
3: Refused as fuck - Ugly Duckling

I really liked all of b.young's photos but they didn't quite convey movement as much as some of the others for me, Paulie Tandoori - Hold On Tight!!!!, alef - swings


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 1, 2008)

1.soulfluxzero - run child
2.b.young - behind dark
3.firky - stop


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 1, 2008)

1. Soulfluxzero: run child

2. Neonwilderness: platform 9

3. Queen of Goths: before the rain


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2008)

soulfluxzero – run child

stowpirate – the birds

alef – swings


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 1, 2008)

1. firky - Stop
2. neonwilderness - Platform 9
3. Lisarocket - You need hands

lots of birds and lots of blurs this month, but enjoyed them all the same. bit of a battle whittling them down to 3. good stuff people


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 1, 2008)

soulfluxzero - run child
QueenOfGoths - Before the Rain
stowpirate - The Birds


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 1, 2008)

1  - Platform 9 - neonwilderness
2  - Berm blur - Part2
3  - Bee - ill informed


----------



## Nina (Jul 1, 2008)

1. Soulfluxzero - run child
2. Vintage Paw - He hunts 
3. neonwilderness - platform 9


I also liked Stowpirate - the birds.  Great composition but a little too much PS for my liking.

I didn't even get round to developing my films this month


----------



## rekil (Jul 1, 2008)

1 - Firky - Stop
2 -Refused as fuck - Exit
3 - Sweet FA - Kiss Chase


----------



## EddyBlack (Jul 1, 2008)

neonwilderness - Platform 9

ill - informed – Bee

boha - quick...to the beach


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 1, 2008)

1.  ill - informed - *Bee*

2.  firky - *Stop*

3.  Part2 - *Berm blur*


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jul 1, 2008)

soulfluxzero- run child
firky- stop
neonwilderness- platform 9


----------



## Firky (Jul 1, 2008)

*1] Tom Craggs - When the Tide Turns*

Not normally a fan of long exposures of water but this one works really well as the figure looks like he's pushing back sand.

*2] Soulfluxzero - Dread Rush*

Nice vivid colours and fairly sharp focus in places too. 

*3] Vintage Paw - He Hunts*

Simple cropping done well. KISS: Keep It Simple Stupid 


Quite liked Pauli's ghost shot but I hate yellow. Horrible colour. 

Some goodshots from stowpirate, refused and mort!


----------



## blueplume (Jul 1, 2008)

iceland's children-tom craggs
swings-alef
a walk on the wild side-hocus eye
 because of life, energy...

also  exit-refused as fuck


----------



## Firky (Jul 1, 2008)

blueplume said:


> iceland's children-tom craggs
> swings-alef
> a walk on the wild side-hocus eye
> because of life, energy...
> ...



only three votes in order of preference


----------



## blueplume (Jul 1, 2008)

firky said:


> only three votes in order of preference



the 3 firks


----------



## alef (Jul 1, 2008)

1) soulfluxzero - run child
2) neonwilderness - Platform 9
3) Vintage Paw - Step


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 1, 2008)

1. alef - Swings
2. Part2 - Berm blur
3. neonwilderness - Platform 9

All good tho


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2008)

1. ill-informed - bee
2. paulie tandoori - ghost in the house
3. lisa rocket - freaky dancing


----------



## tendril (Jul 1, 2008)

1. Valve - Untitled
2. neonwilderness - Platform 9
3. Paulie Tandoori - Ghost in the house

I'm no photographer so I'm not gonna give any critique.


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jul 1, 2008)

1.Refused as fuck - Ugly Ducking
2.alef - Swings
3. stowpirate - The Birds


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 1, 2008)

tendril said:


> I'm no photographer so I'm not gonna give any critique.



You can always say what you like about them. None of us are snobs. 

(Well, apart from Stanley.)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2008)

1. Part2 - Berm blur  (This one moves the most)
2. soulfluxzero - run child  (doesn't move as much, but is a better photo. very very close)
3. firky - Stop  (A bit cheesey, but hey, still great )


----------



## Grego Morales (Jul 1, 2008)

1. soulfluxzero - run child
2. firky - Stop
3. soulfluxzero - dread rush


----------



## janeb (Jul 1, 2008)

Votes to;

1st - Neonwilderness - Platform 9

2nd - Soulfluxzero - Dread rush

3rd - Firky - stop


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 2, 2008)

Mine - 

1.  soulfluxzero run child
2. Alef - Swings
3.  Lisarocket - You need hands


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 2, 2008)

Votes to:

*1. Tom_craggs - Iceland's Children.  *

(Love the way everything in shot is absolutely static - dome, decking, railings, background figure, even the sky looks painted on - contrasting with the headlong flight of the child.)

*2. Firky - Stop*

(Rare to get a shot and a one-word caption that makes me laugh out loud.)

*3. Refused as fuck - Ugly Duckling*

(Excellent, tight shot with ripples radiating and interfering. Also like the 'hidden movement' in the swan metaphor: On the surface, all serene. Below the surface, feet paddling away.)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2008)

Some great entries - as always - here is my top three though it was a hard choice

1. Rollem - "Dizzy": Made me 'feel' the movement, and made me smile
2. Neon Wilderness - "Platform 9": Sense of speed and movement
3. Soulfluxzero - "Run Child": Beautiful composition and colours


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 2, 2008)

firky - Stop - just a great picture, timing, location. 
tom_craggs - When the Tide Turns - lovely composition and combination of stillness and movement
alef - Swings - nice angle and timing, really captures the moment.


----------



## idioteque (Jul 2, 2008)

soulfluxzero- Run Child
firky- Stop
enumbers- Run Gizmo Run

Loved tom_craggs' one as well though, I've stood there too


----------



## e19896 (Jul 2, 2008)

firky - Stop

nuff said and well done..


----------



## hiccup (Jul 2, 2008)

1) stowpirate - the birds
2) soulfluxzero - run child
3) Lisarocket - you need hands

Those three evoked movement for me the best.

Also really liked alef - swings, Hocus Eye - A walk on teh welding side, ill-informed - bee and part2 - berm blur.

I love firky's Stop, but for me it captures a moment of perfect stillness rather than movement.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 2, 2008)

1. tom_craggs - When the Tide Turns 

2. Paulie Tandoori - Ghost in the house 

3. firky - Stop 

I also liked Vintage Paw - Step, Lisarocket - Hula Hoop and alef - Swings, as well as loads of the others.


----------



## mort (Jul 2, 2008)

Didn't get out to take a new shot this time.  Oh well.

Votes are:

1.  tom craggs - when the tide turns

2.  Firky - stop

3. part2 - berm blur


----------



## tendril (Jul 2, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> You can always say what you like about them. None of us are snobs.
> 
> (Well, apart from Stanley.)



Ok then

1. Valve - Untitled
really like the way the central figure is frozen and his attention is focused out of shot.

2. neonwilderness - Platform 9
It's a predictable shot given the competition brief but brilliantly executed.

3. Paulie Tandoori - Ghost in the house
Not only is this a great photo, but PT is me mate 








soz firky, but stop just doesn't do it for me. Just looks like he is balancing and doesn't visually describe movement (well for me at least)


Also really like alef - Swings


----------



## Dan U (Jul 2, 2008)

1. Firky - Stop 
2. soulfluxzero - Run Child
3. alef - swings


----------



## mitochondria (Jul 3, 2008)

1. stowpirate - The Birds
2. alef - Swings
3. Sweet FA - Kiss Chase


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 3, 2008)

1. stowpirate...the birds 

2. soulfluxzero...run child

3. lisarocket...you need hands

Well chuffed that people liked my entry, encouraged me to make more of an effort in future.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 3, 2008)

soulfluxzero - run child

tom_craggs - iceland's children

rollem - dizzy


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 3, 2008)

Kropotkin - Christmas

Sweet FA - Kiss Chase

soulfluxzero - run child


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 3, 2008)

1. Ill Informed- Bee

2. Neonwilderness- Wharnley Burn

3. Firky- Stop

Thanks to the peeps who voted for me


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 3, 2008)

e19896 - still life into movement part 2.   Each section of the photo seems to be pulled by invisible string.  

neon wilderness - platform 9.  Woooooooooooooosh!  Love the contrast between the clean infinite lines and blurred windows.

Refused_as_fuck - Exit.  Something very cinematic about this and not just the wide screen.  Feels like a fast paced opening sequence of a film.


----------



## ill-informed (Jul 3, 2008)

Have i got time to vote?

1st  - soulfluxzero - run child

2nd  - neonwilderness - Platform 9

3rd  - alef - Swings


Thanks to everyone who voted for me


----------



## e19896 (Jul 4, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> e19896 - still life into movement.   Each section of the photo seems to be pulled by invisible string.
> 
> neon wilderness - platform 9.  Woooooooooooooosh!  Love the contrast between the clean infinite lines and blurred windows.
> 
> Refused_as_fuck - Exit.  Something very cinematic about this and not just the wide screen.  Feels like a fast paced opening sequence of a film.



someone got it at least, but the firkey come along and pissed on us all i guess he has won so well done as ill be out camping eating and hopefully other things this weekend and ill call back Monday to see if firkey is the winner me thinks he just might be mind you?


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 4, 2008)

e19896 said:


> someone got it at least, but the firkey come along and pissed on us all i guess he has won so well done as ill be out camping eating and hopefully other things this weekend and ill call back Monday to see if firkey is the winner me thinks he just might be mind you?



I could see this in both your still life into movement shots, in fact for me still life into movement part 2 achieevd it even more effectively, the curve in the grass did create a distorted sense of movement. Anyway good work. 

I'll try and get the vote counting done ASAP.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2008)

Nah, I reckon run child won it.
count! count!


----------



## Rollem (Jul 4, 2008)

is it too late to vote? if not
1. Part2 - Berm blur
2. alef - swings
3. Lisarocket - Hula Hoop


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah it's too late. 3 days of voting.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 4, 2008)

Right, I have checked a couple of times and I am pretty sure I have this right but perhaps somebody else wants to check? 


1: soufluxzero - Run Child - 49
2: Firky - Stop - 39
3: neonwilderness - Platform 9 - 28
4: Alef - Swings - 15
5: Stowpirate - The Birds - 13
=5: tom_craggs - When the Tide Turns - 13
7: ill - informed - Bee - 12
8: Part 2 - Berm Blur - 9
9: tom_craggs - Iceland's Children - 8
10: Paulie Tandoori - Ghost in the house - 5
=10: Refused as fuck - Ugly Ducking - 5 
=10: soufluxzero - dreadrush - 5
13: Sweet FA - Kiss Chase - 4
=13: Rollem - Dizzy - 4
=13: Lisarocket - You need hands - 4
16: b.young - after dark phone call - 3
=16: QueenOfGoths - before the rain - 3
=16: Vintage Paw - He Hunts - 3
=16: Refused as fuck - Exit - 3 
=16: Valve - Untitled - 3
= 16: Kropotkin - christmas - 3
= 16: e19896 - still life into movement - 3
23: neonwilderness - Wharnley Burn - 2
=23: b.young - Behind Dark - 2
25: boha - quick to the beach - 1
=25: Hocus Eye. - A Walk On The Welding Side - 1
=25: Vintage Paw - Step - 1
=25: Lisarocket - Freaky Dancing - 1  
=25: e19896 - run gizmo run - 1

CONGRATULATIONS soulfluzero - anotehr great shot:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 4, 2008)

congrats soulfluxzero, great shot 

(and thanx for my votes as well )


----------



## hiccup (Jul 4, 2008)

Well done, it's a great picture


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2008)

Stunning photograph. Well deserved win. One of the best I've ever seen posted here.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2008)

It is an excellent picture, and looking back, I think I should have put it #1. So much geometry


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 4, 2008)

Slightly different numbers when I added 'em up but the same result for the top 9 at least

soulfluxzero - run child	49
firky - Stop	41
neonwilderness - Platform 9	28
alef – swings	15
tom_craggs - When the Tide Turns	13
stowpirate – the birds	13
ill informed - bee 	12
Part 2 - Berm blur	9
tom_craggs - iceland's children	8
Valve - Untitled	6
Soulfluxzero - Dread Rush	5
Refused as fuck - Ugly Duckling	5
paulie tandoori - ghost in the house	5
Lisarocket - You need hands	4
Sweet FA - Kiss Chase	4
Rollem - Dizzy	4
b.young - after dark phone call	3
Refused as fuck - Exit	3
Queen of Goths: before the rain	3
Vintage Paw - He hunts 	3
Kropotkin - Christmas	3
e19896 - still life into movement	3
b.young - behind dark	2
Neonwilderness- Wharnley Burn	2
lisa rocket - freaky dancing	2
Vintage Paw - Step	1
boha - quick...to the beach	1
hocus eye - a walk on the wild side	1
e19896s- Run Gizmo Run	1


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 4, 2008)

e19896 said:


> someone got it at least, but the firkey come along and pissed on us all i guess he has won so well done as ill be out camping eating and hopefully other things this weekend and ill call back Monday to see if firkey is the winner me thinks he just might be mind you?





tom_craggs said:


> I could see this in both your still life into movement shots, in fact for me still life into movement part 2 achieevd it even more effectively, the curve in the grass did create a distorted sense of movement. Anyway good work.
> 
> I'll try and get the vote counting done ASAP.



Actually, it was part2 I intended on voting for, though both good, part 2 is more overt.

And well done soulfluxzero!


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 4, 2008)

Well done soulfluxzero!


----------



## alef (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, soulfluxzero! Wonderfully dramatic photo.

If you want to see the list of previously used themes, it's here:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/entries.html


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jul 4, 2008)

yo everyone thanks a lot! never won the photo compo before so this is a real boost to the confidence, really appreciate the votes and the feedback- cheers!

I thought it was a nice theme and a good months entries, so thanks to tom craggs for swift thumb updates, and the vote counts alongside lazy llama! 

okay, i'm sure people want to get on with some photograpy so i'm going to get on with july's compo theme right now. just one favour to ask- i'm out of the country for a good bit of july so would someone more technically capable than me mind doing the thumbs? highly grateful i will be! 

cheers and thanks again guys.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats soulfluxzero – excellent photograph, well deserved win


----------



## e19896 (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats soulfluxzero and we got rained of from camping so coffee some smoke and indoors, i thought firkey had it..

thanks to all those who got what i was doing, so i did not win but hay how can you with the likes of soulfluxzero around and then there is firkey me i loved his images and why just one vote..


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2008)

Congratulations soulfluxzero!

Thanks to those who voted for me too, I think that's the first time I've ended up anywhere near the top 3


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats, soulfluxzero, a beautiful picture.


----------



## Nina (Jul 7, 2008)

yay!  well done- about time you won.  You consistently produce interesting pics.


----------

